# Temperatur parallel abgreifen



## Deep Blue (20 August 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte die Temperatur eines PT 100 an einer Fremdanlage parallel für eine Wagoklemme abgreifen. Da ja beide Ihre Stromdifferenz über den PT 100 messen würden ist nun die Frage, wie ich das sauber hin bekomme.

Hat da jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## lilli (20 August 2013)

http://www.voelkner.de/products/83801/Messumformer-0-10v-Mu-Pt100-U010.html


----------



## ducati (20 August 2013)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> die Frage, wie ich das *sauber* hin bekomme.



Also ohne Eingriffe in die Fremdanlage bekommst Du das sauber garnicht hin. Ein Pt100 von 2 Steuerungen parallel auswerten geht eigentlich nicht sauber.

Da bleibt eigentlich nur ein Messwandler, ähnlich der von Lilli, allerdings würde ich einen mit 2 Ausgängen nehmen. Dann musst Du aber die Fremdsteuerung anpassen, von Pt100-Auswertung auf 0...10V oder 4...20mA umstellen.

Evtl. ist es dann einfacher, einen 2. Temp.sensor zu setzen (Es gibt auch Sensoren mit 2 Pt100-Elementen in einem Gehäuse). Erspart auch viel Ärger mit dem Fremdanlagenhersteller. Weil, wenn da mal was nicht funktioniert, wird er es 100%ig auf Dich schieben!

Gruß.


----------



## Manni90 (25 August 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Also ohne Eingriffe in die Fremdanlage bekommst Du das sauber garnicht hin. Ein Pt100 von 2 Steuerungen parallel auswerten geht eigentlich nicht sauber.



Würde also ein ungenauer Wert herauskommen?


----------



## hucki (25 August 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Evtl. ist es dann einfacher, einen 2. Temp.sensor zu setzen (Es gibt auch Sensoren mit 2 Pt100-Elementen in einem Gehäuse)


Bei einigen Nachrüstungen nutzen wir auch die "2 PT100 in einem Gehäuse"-Variante, um die Systemtemperatur einer 2. Auswertung zuzuführen.

Original PT100 aus dem Einschraubkonus ausgeschraubt, 2fach PT100 eingeschraubt, alles angeschlossen -> fertig.


----------

